# Craig's List and low ballers



## The Barvarian (Mar 6, 2007)

How do you guys handle the low ballers on Craig's list? I usually do not even respond...
I am looking for a creative fun response... Any thoughts?

Dave:angel:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Generally speaking, when selling something on craigslist, I sell something for a fixed price that I know is a good deal. In the craigslist text I put in caps and bold:
*THIS ITEM IS FOR SALE FOR EXACTLY $XXX - CASH. DO NOT WASTE EITHER OF OUR TIME BY OFFERING ME LESS, I WILL DELETE YOUR EMAIL.*

If it doesn't sell, I'll try again the next week with a lower price.


----------



## cross5x (Jan 28, 2008)

when u say low ballers, do you mean negotiaters? I usually put things at a little higher price and when these people negotiate, I would lower the price a bit. This makes both of us happy =)


----------



## 2wheels2four (Dec 23, 2007)

If it's a ridiculous offer, let the responder know that the ad was for a B-M-W, not a V-W!


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

cross5x said:


> when u say low ballers, do you mean negotiaters? I usually put things at a little higher price and when these people negotiate, I would lower the price a bit. This makes both of us happy =)


Thats what we do at our business. Set the price up several hundred $, then when people are shocked, we throw them the negotiated down deal, to make the cost of services normal for us. Win win situation.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

The Barvarian said:


> How do you guys handle the low ballers on Craig's list? I usually do not even respond...
> I am looking for a creative fun response... Any thoughts?
> 
> Dave:angel:


I don't see any need to be rude.. Unless you have no interest in selling it..

How about a nice reply, "Thanks for your interest in my car. I'm afraid that price is lower than I would consider. My price is negotiable, but not by a lot. Have a great day!

As far as posting, "This price is firm, don't offer anything less!" That works great, if you don't want any response to your ad.. If you are selling a car, you have to leave some wiggle room.

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Counter offer with a price higher than the one you posted.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Desiboy said:


> Counter offer with a price higher than the one you posted.


Yes my strategy...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I also agree with not being rude. Everyone wants to get a great deal. If someone is just going via email, I don't think they are even serious. I never even treat someone seriously unless they see the car or place a deposit - even at the asking price. But if they see the car, then I can tell that they may be interested.

So, my approach:

Lowballers via email - Thank you for your offer. I'm sorry that I can't accept that offer at this time.

However, I am amenable to offers, and will negotiate with serious buyers who have seen the car. I believe the price I've listed is competitive and fair, and a guide to what I will be expecting.

Let me know by return if you have any questions or if you would like to set up an appointment.


----------



## OtherAggie (Sep 3, 2007)

The Barvarian said:


> How do you guys handle the low ballers on Craig's list? I usually do not even respond...
> I am looking for a creative fun response... Any thoughts?
> 
> Dave:angel:


Lowballers need love too!!

True story - I saw an ad for a used 335i coupe with an asking price of about $2K more than I thought was fair. I kept looking for a while, then finally decided to go back & contact the seller and ask if his price was firm. By the time I emailed, he had taken the car to CarMax!!! Said he needed the cash. I really regretted not contacting the guy right away. He sold my dream car for wholesale or maybe less. 


Since then, I'm a lowballer! I figure it's better to ask, just in case.


----------



## soldmystang (Feb 1, 2008)

"your momma called, and even she thinks you are a cheap bastard."

seriously though, Craigslist is all about getting a good deal IMO so lowballers are just taking a shot in the dark. ya don't know if ya don't ask.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

isn't the right price is when the seller and buyer agree? What the heck is lowballer? Don't answer them?


----------



## soldmystang (Feb 1, 2008)

.....................................? do they swing to and fro?

can you tie them in a knot? can you tie them in a bow? :rofl:

takes me back! :rofl:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i'm all about the lowball. in fact, it could be my middle name. i've made 3 email offers just today on 2003 bmw's, each one approx. $3k below their respective asking prices ($23-$26k). let's see if one of them bites...


----------



## FlyingDragon (Jul 4, 2007)

I lowball dealers on Craigslist who ask for ridiculously high prices. I do that intentionally from time to time just to see what they say. Most of them will not give you a negotiated price but tell you to come in and "see what they can do."


----------



## Surdy (Nov 12, 2005)

+1

Craigslist has some of the highest resale prices on BMWs so they deserve to be low balled.


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone should try to negotiate for a better deal...but asking a seller to lower the price well beyond fair market value is just plain inconsiderate and tacky.
I have sold very mainstream, average cars (Civic, Maxima), on Autotrader and Craigslist before and you ALWAYS seem to get some jackass trying to offer you $7000 for a car that's worth $12,000.

I think the best way to handle someone who is trying to make you an offer like that (an extreme cheapskate)....on the phone/internet....without even seeing the car, is to play along ("sure....I'll drop the price by $10,000....just so YOU can afford it....") and then set up a time for them to come by some made-up address and waste a bit of THEIR time!


----------



## stream41 (Feb 13, 2007)

The people who post Craigslist ads and spend two or three sentences telling you how firm their price is, and you better not dare send them an offer that's $0.01 lower than their price....they usually sound like assholes, and I click my browser's back button because I probably didn't want to deal with them anyway.

Sometimes I don't understand where people's motivation comes from. I mean, can you really be that much of a tool?

(not directed at OP - just directed at mean people in general)


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

The devil's advocate in me would like to turn this issue on its head. Is the OP expecting too much for his car? Sometimes, what the owner wants for his car is not in line with the market valuation. In the owners eyes, it's all about sentiments and how well the car has served him. In the buyers eyes, it's the tiny paint scratch here and the little cracked leather there and every other damage he thinks is still not disclosed.

Buying and selling is all about the process of getting to a price that makes both buyer and seller happy. Negotiating is part of the process. Counter-offering is part of negotiating. It should be done in a civilized manner.


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

I keep getting the "I will give you 7000 cash right now for the car" (im selling a 2001 325xi for 10k)
I usually send them a long rant about how I dont care that they are offering me cash for the car cause there is a lein on the title anyways. So really I could care less where the money comes from because it all goes to my bank anyways.


----------



## stream41 (Feb 13, 2007)

vocalthought said:


> The devil's advocate in me would like to turn this issue on its head. Is the OP expecting too much for his car? Sometimes, what the owner wants for his car is not in line with the market valuation. In the owners eyes, it's all about sentiments and how well the car has served him. In the buyers eyes, it's the tiny paint scratch here and the little cracked leather there and every other damage he thinks is still not disclosed.
> 
> Buying and selling is all about the process of getting to a price that makes both buyer and seller happy. Negotiating is part of the process. Counter-offering is part of negotiating. It should be done in a civilized manner.


Yeah, usually the folks who are anal about the firmness of their price are the same folks who are living in the clouds with their price. You can always tell they're one of "those" guys.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by lowballer. if your car is priced RIGHT by verifiable standards like KBB, good to fair condition (unless it truly is immaculate) that's one thing--but if your car is a few $thousand above all the commonly-used car valuation numbers like KBB, Edmunds TMV, etc then it's entirely legitimate for someone to say "KBB values your car at $y in fair condition, and I haven't seen the condition yet. Would you consider an offer in the KBB range if I see and like your car?" (or just whatever the $ amnt is). On my side, if I am willing to pay $x for a car and the seller wants $x + $y, it's not worth my time to see it--but if I think it is overpriced, I'd ask. If there truly is no room for negotiation, then I won't waste my time or the seller's--but it really doesn't hurt to ask. Remember, you can always just delete an email if you are insulted by it!


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

Same thing people have described here applies to my experience with selling things on eBay lately. I frequently get emails saying "I see nobody has bid on your item 'X' so would you take it for $ 'Y' with shipping included right now?". My standard response is "No thanks, there are 5 days left on the auction and serious bidders often don't bid until the last few hours, but you are welcome to place a bid, good luck!".


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, here's a great example. Yesterday on craigslist there was a Nissan Maxima, no year, 245K miles, advertised for $1, but of course when you read the ad, it was more like "make an offer" with absolutely no idea of what price range the guy wanted. I emailed him to ask, and he said he's looking for the low-mid $3000's. We ended up discussing and I suggested he look in KBB, which showed a private party value of $2350, fair condition. So - if he hadn't looked and someone were to offer him $2k as an intial offer, that would sure seem like a lowball offer, wouldn't it? yet it is actually entirely justifiable based on KBB, and the guy was being unrealistic about the value of his car. Two sides to every coin--I'm sure OP knew KBB on his car and was asking a fair price. I'm just venting from the "lowballer" point of view!


----------



## SpeedDemon (Mar 9, 2006)

I wish more people could study the correct way to negotiate because only then would you understand how awful it makes you look to a talented negotiator when you come right out the door with a price. Proper negotiating is an art.

Rule #1 is that you never show your bottom-line.


----------



## jerry2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a bad experience with dealer in San Diago. I am not sure if I am a low baller or the dealer is a liar. I went check the M-Benz twice which was listed $14990. I started negotiating with the dealer, they agreed the final price is $14900 (only $90 off). I confirmed the price $14900 and then drove to their showroom (2 hours driving) and inspect the car again. The sales told me let's do the paper work and they were preparing paper work. After 20 min the sales told me his boss cannot accept $14900, they wanted me to pay $14990. What, only $90 bucks??. I refused to pay $90 more and left. Am I a low baller or this dealer is a cheater?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

jerry2000 said:


> I had a bad experience with dealer in San Diago. I am not sure if I am a low baller or the dealer is a liar. I went check the M-Benz twice which was listed $14990. I started negotiating with the dealer, they agreed the final price is $14900 (only $90 off). I confirmed the price $14900 and then drove to their showroom (2 hours driving) and inspect the car again. The sales told me let's do the paper work and they were preparing paper work. After 20 min the sales told me his boss cannot accept $14900, they wanted me to pay $14990. What, only $90 bucks??. I refused to pay $90 more and left. Am I a low baller or this dealer is a cheater?


If the sales manager allowed you to walk over a lousy 90 bucks, then he is truly an A-hole and doesn`t deserve your business....you`ll find another car, don`t worry....


----------



## submart (Sep 6, 2009)

In general I would agree with OP but in relation to craigslist I have to disagree. Nearly everything on that site are marked way over market value. Take ebay for instance. People assume since on craigslist you don't have to go through the hassle of bidding they can charge you more. Either way if the seller wants to sell their car for his/her price that's fine. However I will pay my price and if that includes negotiating and lowballing so be it. Or if the seller does not sell to me that's fine. Someone will. I don't care if that makes me lookk like a cheapskate, if I get a deal that's all that matters.


----------



## giovanniw650 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Good sense here...had to share this*

This is ongoing now...glad to know that I'm not alone with my point of view. I was just looking for a deal and prepared to negotiate. But some people just don't seem to understand. For fun I responded and I"m sure others might get a kick out of this response that some of us "low ballers" get...apparently its a sensitive button for some people. Btw, this is not even for a car, but a vintage road bike. Read from bottom up. Its on-going...wonder how long he will continue this. 

Giovanni 
To [email protected]

On the contrary, I'm the one being very rational, engaging in logical discourse on the matter, the rather prefect display of mental stability. Everything I've said is sane and cogent.

However, can the same be said of the person with the emotive outbursts of profanity (totally uncalled for), and other irrational commands, i.e. that I shop at Walmat and 'shut the f#@# up,' etc. ? That is not rational. Yup, I dare say that the evidence thus far for disturbed mental faculties points not to me.  Your responses are rather indicative of the opposite a calm, balanced mental disposition. So whose mental faculties are in question, pray-tell? Who is more crazy and whom is more appearing to be sane? Hmmm Have you ever heard of psychological projection?

Btw, the pejorative racial slur "***" is a rather dated term. It's applicability was vogue for people from Italy that may have originated circa 1910 to 1915. Does insulting others make you feel better as a person? hehe

-Gio

p.s. my offer still stands. You know you want the cash in your hand. 

steven keller Add to contacts
To Giovanni 
You're one crazy ***, you know that?

Giovanni 
To [email protected]

Nope, I'm shopping for a nice road bike as a gift that is used but in excellent condition, for a good price, a deal. What do you have against this goal? No one is forcing you to sell it to anyone below any price you want for it. It just maybe will never sell, or not anytime soon. However, others may be happy to take the cash ASAP in their hand, and I get the deal. Again, there is no logical or rational basis for your temper tantrums. Do you expect everyone to conform to your ideal of a customer? Who made you dictator? ehhe Luckily, most consumers are savvy and we hold out for a good deal, and if you guys want to make the sale, you succumb to our collective power.

Workers (consumers) of the world unite!

steven keller Add to contacts
To Giovanni Navarrete
Shut the **** up and go buy a bike at Walmart Mooch

Giovanni 
To [email protected]

My my, such anger. Its not good for your health. When u say low ballers, do really only mean negotiators. Newsflash: You are not Bloomingdales or Nordstroms..hehe This is CL.

Neogitiation is the norm. Where have you been living? Hence posters on CL usually put things at a higher price and when these people negotiate, they would lower the price a bit.
Of course I don't bother when the poster says very clearly 'price is FIRM." Again, no need to get bent out of shape or become insulting. Just say "no thanks.' I'ts the mature response. 

My offer still stands, btw. I'll even up it a bit.

To Giovanni

Let's try this one more time:**** Off Lowballer.

Giovanni 
To [email protected]

Well yes, but you didn't say firm. I believe you said OBO. So I'm giving you my offer, which is admittedly a good deal for me (the whole point of shopping on CL), but also fair and in the price range for what this bike does sell for on occasions.

To Giovanni

A good deal for you, huh? The price in the posting said $600,did''nt it? Can't you read?

Giovanni 
To [email protected]

A Vitus in good-excellent condition will usually go in the $200-500 range. I'd say anything under $300 would be considered a good price. They are a nice vintage steel bikes compared to others in the same price range. I'd be interested in it for $250, which is a good deal for me, and still a fair price for you. If not, then good luck. 

Vitus 979 roadbike - $600 (petaluma)
Date: 2012-06-06, 5:14PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]


----------



## DEATH2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Giovanni, thats hilarious. Selling on craigslist or others is hard enough without the low ball idiots and guys wanting to trade stuff that is probably stolen.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I once sold a Honda civic on Craigslist. Put it up for sale a little below KBB. About a half dozen young guys responded within an hour and made plans come see the car. They all looked at it longingly. I knew they all wanted to rice it out. They all made really low offers which I rejected. 3 hours later a nice young girl came by and offered to pay full asking price. Because she was nice and had cash in hand I dropped the price by $100 and gave her a few friendly tips on negotiating her next car purchase.


----------



## frowningdeity (Jan 11, 2012)

People actually get upset over offers? That. Is. Hilarious.

Clearly you haven't learnt how to Internet yet, or just have nothing better to do than waste your time thinking of "creative" responses that won't help get your car sold.


----------

